# Hair loss around eyes



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a six year old Boer cross doe that has something going on with her eyes. There is hair loss around both eyes with crusty looking scabs circling the eyes. The eye itself doesn't seem to be inflamed, her eyesight seems to be normal, she is eating well, and seems ok other than the eyes.

Our vet is not a got vet but said he had never seen anything like it and prescribed an antibacterial spray for her eyes.

Anyone got any ideas or clues. I can post a picture later today when I get off work.

Karen


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Hair loss around the eyes can be a sign of copper deff.

Patty


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

could be ring worm also.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

She is in with 20 other does that aren't showing any symptoms. We have minerals out with copper. I don't think it is ringworm. There aren't any circular lesions with hair loss and none of the other girl have it. It is localized around the eyes.


----------



## Emilea (May 16, 2007)

i know this is going to sound off, but my dog had this happen and i have saw it in goats before but i was told that if there is alot of dirt where they are than it will make them rub and the hair will fall out. I know it sounds crazy but for me it was true, i was told to put vasoline around the area and move her... I did and sure enough it cleared up.


----------



## AnniesGoats (May 18, 2007)

I have a lot of iron in my water, which can prohibit the absorbtion of copper. Some of my kids show very mild signs of copper deficiency via lightening of the hair around their eyes and face (but no loss of hair around their eyes, tail, or body). Out of 10-15 kids, one might lighten. For some reason, in my herd, copper problems do not seem to affect each kid. I am trying to sort through the copper delimna right now.

The scabs around the eyes, just on the lids themselves, I would treat with Terramycin (sp?) ointment.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

I would guess copper too. We have one doe who seems particularly susceptible to it as well. We bolus her every 5 or 6 months.


----------

